# LPG/GPL between Roses and Blanes



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not able to access the maps in MHF, Forgovw or Mylpg. 

If anyone has better access than me, could you let me know if there are any GPL stations on the road from Roses to Blanes, either coast or inland? 

Many thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Quite a few Jean. Which road do you want to take coming down. There is also one if Figueres which might suit: 
Repsol GIRONA, S.L.
CTRA. DE VILATENIM, 
17484 FIGUERES

Alan.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*LPG*

There is a Repsol Depot in Blanes. Don't take first entrance. Drive around the back.
Regards


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan, Figueres sounds grand. We'll travel west to Figueres then south on the N11 towards Girona, then head east to Sant Feliu then down the coast.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't pinpoint it for you Jean. The Google Earth pictures may be too old as there is a lot of new building in the area. There are several streets adjacent to each other with the same name but it's a Poligono Industrial so I am sure you can ask for the Repsol. The info came from Mylpg.eu so I expect it's correct, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks alshymer, and again Alan - we'll be heading that way tomorrow I think, so if I remember (!) I'll take GPS when we find it.

Roses is nice! Didn't see any parking along the front, but we're parked in public parking just along from the castle museum and it's very handy for walking into town.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

a Repsol on the Carretera de Roses, on a big roundabout - would that be it? My TT Camper doesn't recognise the address as given.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tracked it down using another site. It's a Repsol depot, not a Filling Station, a bit out of town. Can't see the gas pump but I have it as having autogas from two sources.

N42.27398, E02.98824 co-ordinates from Google Earth, Alan.

It's on a fairly minor road. Their trucks obviously use it for delivering gas bottles.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another place further south: http://profesionales.autoscout24.es/auto-taller-emili-bosch

Map: http://www.autoscout24.es/CustomerLocation.aspx?cid=4258313&opener=dealerInfo

From Google Earth, N41.811121, E02.99983

Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you very much Alan - I really appreciate that.

I set the TT to go to the one near Figueras and it's set the route via the GI610 and the N260 (NW then SW). My paper map shows a very good road running directly west, so I changed the settings on TT to allow motorways but she's still going the triangular route. Or maybe she hasn't that good road on her system though I updated the maps just the other day.

Or maybe there's a weight restriction (we're 4.2T) along the more direct route. Who knows - in the old days we'd just have headed off where our instict took us; now the TT Camper has us feart!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Your GPS were spot-on, Alan, for the LPG outside Figueras. It's a bit odd in that the pump is just inside the gateway, on the left, but you're not allowed to drive in. 

I thought he'd told me to go across the gateway but no,he wanted me with the tail-end reversed in. Maybe it has to be onsite when he dispenses the gas. Anyway, I got in the way of a couple of lorries that wanted in, and it was busy with folk buying canisters too. 

But we're now full, and can last another 2-3 weeks. 

So thanks again to the GPL guru!! 

The NW then SW route enabled us to see the snow-covered Pyrenees in all their majesty. That would be why I didn't have to discard any of the many layers of bedding I had on me, and didn't have to remove my socks during the night!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad you got fixed up, Jean. I don't mind looking for new ones, we may need them too on our travels. Just so you know there are now two in Castellon. The catholico co-op one and a new Repsol. Also there is one in Totana and one in Lorca making getting it south west of Murcia easier.

Shame the LPG database on here doesn't work so we could post details, Alan.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*LPG*

Repsol do give a map of there filling places but you do have to ask at the filling stops


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless they have recently published a new one it's well out of date showing only a small proportion of the total number of stations they operate. Added to that, being a Repsol publication it shows only Repsol stations, there are a good many others belonging to other operators. Relying on that map will mean people may miss many filling opportunities or end up travelling a great deal further than necessary for gas. JWW knows that and so asked for up to date information.

Even if the map was published annually it would not keep up to date or include sites other than those belonging to Repsol.

This site is good: http://www.mylpg.eu but it's not entirely up to date either, Alan.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone had to fill a Popane / Butane bottle in Spain? 

Our bottles are French, we do own a left hand threaded adapter which we used in Italy to fill at an LPG pump at a service station.

Thanks in advance !

Helen


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi hmh, it sounds to me as if the bottles you mention are the normal ones tht you would trade an empty one in for a full one?

I think the ge\neral advice on here would be to buy an empty bottle (at a Sunday market or similar) then trade it in for a full one.

Or if you're on a campsite, the owner might be able to buy one on your behalf (as someone did here) but I think it was about 60eu, plus an adapter.


----------

